# The S2K and a present to myself..



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*The S2K and a present.. UPDATED*

Well after getting itchy feet aboyut replacing the car and then coming to my senses :lol: I decided to treat myself to something I've always wanted :thumb:

After getting a very good deal from local dealer, today was the fitting day.

So we have this delivered first..




























A nice little under bumper spoiler . Proper Honda accessory part fully colour coded out the box.

Quite easy to fit, uses existing holes already in the underside of the bumper and replaces some fixing with longer ones. So it's just a case of removing these and offering the spoiler upto it. One person holds one side while the other does the bolts up and position it correctly. No longer then an hour really and I'm left with this :argie:

Before..










Out of the box and offered up and checked for colour match..










After..





































I think it really does suit the front end of the car while not being too low 

***** UPDATED *****

Took a couple of full car pictures today as I've been asked to by a few people


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks spot on mate and a nice example on an S2000. Presents to yourself are always the best.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks nice mate, make the front end look a bit meaner too, how is the colour match?


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice, real nice depth to the paint on your car


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

That fit is great is that a o/e fit ? . i know the replica i found was a terrible fit.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> Looks nice mate, make the front end look a bit meaner too, how is the colour match?


Cheers James :thumb:. The colour match is pretty good really, maybe a bit 'brighter' but because of the curves it's difficult to tell. I'm happy with the match myself and it does look factory.

Just a shame about the stone chips on the parts of the bumper that aren't covered .


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> That fit is great is that a o/e fit ? . i know the replica i found was a terrible fit.


The 'real' deal matey :thumb:. Proper Honda accessory part so perfect fit.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice chin

I take it the hour Mrs ADS2K spent holding the other side will be costing you some new shoes lol


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Dan Carter said:


> Nice, real nice depth to the paint on your car


I try mate :lol: shame the sun was in really, you don't get to see much of the flake popping in the shade


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice chin
> 
> I take it the hour Mrs ADS2K spent holding the other side will be costing you some new shoes lol


Bugger that, got my Dad round to help instead  and with wellover a 100+ pairs she doesn't need ANYMORE :doublesho


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks spot on, very nice :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great Ads, and still looking stunning I see.

Paul


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Looks great Ads, and still looking stunning I see.
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul, you know me can't have it dirty for too long


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Bugger that, got my Dad round to help instead  and with wellover a 100+ pairs she doesn't need ANYMORE :doublesho


Nice, i like your thinking

It's nice to add a few bits to raise a smile again and make you appreciate it in a new light.

Anything else planned?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Very Nice - I like it - I have an aftermarket front splitter on my Elise, finishes it off nicely.

Its a shame that the majority of car companies dont do upgrades like this.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice, i like your thinking
> 
> It's nice to add a few bits to raise a smile again and make you appreciate it in a new light.
> 
> Anything else planned?


I have a couple of things in my head, some will have to be custom made so we'll have to see how much they'll cost first


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Im not usually a fan of bolt-on things, but that suits it very well, must be the fact its actually a Honda part


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice matey - show us some pics front he side and the whole car as well so we can see how it changes the overall look :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice matey - show us some pics front he side and the whole car as well so we can see how it changes the overall look :thumb:


Maybe tomorrow mate :thumb:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

It adds one massive smile!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed, be careful with speed humps!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks Great mate. Suits the car as you said. It's not to much either thats what i like. i hope it dosent get scuffed:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I can tell how well polished that car is from the first pic! Simply glowing!

Nice spoiler although will make it harder to polish!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I can tell how well polished that car is from the first pic! Simply glowing!
> 
> Nice spoiler although will make it harder to polish!


Cheers fella :thumb: and yes I realise it will be a bugger to polish from now on


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Cheers fella :thumb: and yes I realise it will be a bugger to polish from now on


Lol having polished numerous fiddly front ends of late I can't but help feel sorry for you! Although tbh you won;t have any swirls to begin with!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks the dogs [email protected]!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

nice buddy.. a bit speed bump worrying though!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> nice buddy.. a bit speed bump worrying though!


Don't have any round my way - thank god :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, nice and subtle...

:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice add-on there Ad. Finishes off the front end perfectly without going down the max-power route. Very tasteful.:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

wow that looks really good. Nicely made and suits the car. Glad it was a doddle to fit...your poor Dad!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Don't have any round my way - thank god :lol:


i think that might be the best thing about bognor :lol:

looks great, makes it slightly meaner at the front as well :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## maca535 (Sep 2, 2009)

looking good


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks Good More aggressive, but did you get it from your dealer in the Half price Honda S2k Accessory Offer??? I Only hope you did otherwise this post might annoy you.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great Addition:thumb:


----------



## unclefester (Feb 23, 2007)

Half price is still far from cheap, i did a bit of 'shopping' and decided against it - nice looking car and the spoiler does suit them.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks great. Subtle yet effective. 

What were you thinking of swapping her for out of interest?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

t_m_evans said:


> Looks Good More aggressive, but did you get it from your dealer in the Half price Honda S2k Accessory Offer??? I Only hope you did otherwise this post might annoy you.


Might have  maybe even better at the right dealers :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Looks great. Subtle yet effective.
> 
> What were you thinking of swapping her for out of interest?


It is a very difficult choice . I got to drive an Audi TTS round Goodwood circuit when they first came out and was really impressed with that, but that is a completely different car/ownership. The cost was somewhat prohibitive as well :doublesho.

Also looked at the Boxster but they are ten a penny and for an S a bit like the TTS daft money even second hand with the toys you have to have on them.

So I'm sticking with what I've got and am really enjoying it even more at the minute, nothing like a bit of VTEC'ing upto 9000rpm :lol: to help you decide so it's staying for another couple of years at least :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

looks sweet man!  really loove the s2k - planning to keep my ep3 a while but these are so tempting!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

i like,looks much better


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*UPDATED*

Added a couple of pictures to show the effect on the whole car


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Im noticing the fact that you treated yourself to an item for the love of your life (and the wife did the same  )

I like the way it works with the side sills

V nice Adam


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Reavar (Oct 20, 2009)

Car looks lovely mate, just a quick question what type-r honda badges did you use? Just picked up an S last week and looking at doing the same but cant find what badges people are using, also did they just stick on or do they mount in some way like the original badges? cheers.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Reavar said:


> Car looks lovely mate, just a quick question what type-r honda badges did you use? Just picked up an S last week and looking at doing the same but cant find what badges people are using, also did they just stick on or do they mount in some way like the original badges? cheers.


Thanks, glad you like it , hard top will be one soon with maybe a bit of carbon wrap action if I like the look of it 

They aren't Type-R badges mate. They are proper S2000 one's which they fitted to the very first one's in the uk. You can get them from your local dealer :thumb:. I think you need to ask for the badges that came fitted to the 1999 S2000 in red.

HTH


----------



## Reavar (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah brilliant makes it a lot easier then! I will speak to the dealer cheers for the info.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking job very nice and what is it about women and shoes anyhow LOL!!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> cracking job very nice and what is it about women and shoes anyhow LOL!!!


Cheers Ronnie :thumb:

You've got a shoe whore as well then :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Reavar said:


> Ah brilliant makes it a lot easier then! I will speak to the dealer cheers for the info.


Just found these on the s2ki forum for you :thumb: - check first but I think these are the part numbers you need.

Front Honda Part No :- 75700-S2A-000ZE

Rear Honda Part No :- 75701-S2A-000ZE


----------

